# SAR Pilot



## krimynal (30 Apr 2013)

Hi , I've went trough the whole post called "SAR TECH" which was really interesting.  The only question I have is , the post was mainly for the TECH itself , what about the pilots ??? 

The question I have are not really about the selection program but more aimed towards the life once you've been selected.

Are you required to live on-base ? ( PMQ'S ) 
Are you 24-7 or you are functioning on shift ? 
Can you do overtime and extra calls ? 

as you can see I'm looking towards that trade and I'm just trying to make sure of what I'm getting into , I'd rather know now and make sure that I'm really up to it.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Ciskman (30 Apr 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> Hi , I've went trough the whole post called "SAR TECH" which was really interesting.  The only question I have is , the post was mainly for the TECH itself , what about the pilots ???
> 
> The question I have are not really about the selection program but more aimed towards the life once you've been selected.
> 
> ...



No you don't have to live in PMQ's.
You are a shift worker as a SAR pilot...so no you are not on call 24-7.
No such thing as overtime in the military.

Hope this helps.

I should add that 'SAR pilot' is not a trade.


----------



## krimynal (30 Apr 2013)

It does help , sorry for the word"trade" couldn't find an other one to use


----------



## fireman1867 (30 Apr 2013)

I'll add a few things for your info. 

Typically shifts are broken down as follows. 

Standby -  you begin at home on 2 hour readiness meaning you must be airborne within that time from the time the Aircraft Commander gets tasked. This generally start at 0500 depends on region/Sqn. Crew will arrive and pre flight the bird being ready to hold 30 min response starting at 0800, so most folks arrive between 0630-0730 depending on crew position. The crew ends their duty until 1600 at which time the slash crew is on duty. 

During this time you fly and conduct training ie flying or stay home and do admin etc.

Slash - crew begins 2 hours posture at home beginning at 1600 again depends on region/Sqn and is relieved at 0500. Night training may be carried put as required usually on a preset day. 

At 413 we call weekend duty slash/standby and one crew holds 2 hour posture from 1600 Friday until 0500 Monday or Tuesday if its a long weekend.

You can also be on office days, tasks etc. and of course day off. As a shift worker your are entitled to 9 or 10 days off a month and a minimum of 5 days off with the CO approval. 

Once you have begun your shift at work your "crew day commences" which means your on he hook for 15 hours or up to 18 with the AC permission until you hit the hay. 

I'm on an iPad so typing isn't  great so I'll wrap it up, but for us on the weekend you are on a 24/7 shift at home, and staying within a 20 min drive to the hangar.  You do have a limited geographic  region for living but that depends  and can be change on request so you don't have to live in the q's.


----------



## Zoomie (30 Apr 2013)

FWIW - as it has been previously touched upon - there are no dedicated SAR pilots.  One tour you may be flying in a SAR role - but the next you could be doing something vastly different.  YMMV.


----------



## krimynal (1 May 2013)

So if someone goes trough the flying school and gets offered a position as SAR , how long can he stay in this position ? Something around 4-5 years until he gets a second posting ? 

When you speak about tour , I always thought of "tours" as overseas operation , is this a different way to say posting ?


----------



## Zoomie (1 May 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> So if someone goes trough the flying school and gets offered a position as SAR , how long can he stay in this position ? Something around 4-5 years until he gets a second posting ?


Tour/posting lengths are usually 3-4 years.


> When you speak about tour , I always thought of "tours" as overseas operation , is this a different way to say posting ?


yes


----------



## krimynal (1 May 2013)

okay thanks!

Can people sometimes get lucky and get a second tour as SAR ?? or they will most likely switch to something else ??


----------



## Ciskman (1 May 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> okay thanks!
> 
> Can people sometimes get lucky and get a second tour as SAR ?? or they will most likely switch to something else ??



Cormorant pilots tend to do more then one tour as SAR...but nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## krimynal (1 May 2013)

HappyWithYourHacky said:
			
		

> Cormorant pilots tend to do more then one tour as SAR...but nothing is guaranteed.



okay thanks , I mean SAR was where I wanted to see myself , but just to be able to fly in the military will be a great success !


----------

